# 3D printed Garmin Varia mount for the U-M 1.1 Aero:Road Seat Post



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

At the request of a friend of mine, who wanted a better and more streamlined way to mount a Varia to the back of his FELT, I was asked to design a mount for the Garmin Varia. This is the result:


















The Garmin mount on the end is a redesign of the original Garmin mount and uses an eighth-turn instead of a quarter turn. The result is a mount that can be used in Portrait or Landscape mode without any modification. It is size and profile specific to the U-M 1.1 Aero:Road seat post and may not fit any other FELT models. Since it is a Garmin Edge/Varia mount any device that uses the quarter-turn mount will fit. It requires two M3 x 15 mm socket head cap screws and two M3 nylon insert lock nuts _(user supplied) _to secure the clamp to the seat post, no other hardware is needed. I have it up on my Shapeways page here.


----------

